# Champagne D' Argent-



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking for a second breed for comparison to our Californians for meat purposes. Champagne D' Argent's were highly recommended. Fortunately, 2 breeders within a 2 hour drive! Already heard from 1 and they'll have some available in May. Waiting to hear back from the second rabbitry. Anyone have personal experience with the Champagne D' Argent?


----------



## bigsmooth (Jan 31, 2014)

That's all we have been raising for a couple years. Good size rabbit and taste great! Come to think of it I have a couple does that I need to breed today.


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

My buck I bought to cross breed with a New Zealand doe was 5.9 pounds at 10 weeks old. The first litter from this cross is due the 17th so i'll see how well they grow.


----------



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

Picking up a breeding trio on Monday!!!


----------



## Hollands (Jun 3, 2015)

That's awesome !! Let's us know how they do..


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Deschamps_Farm said:


> Looking for a second breed for comparison to our Californians for meat purposes.


They will not compare. No other breed will, except a New Zealand. There are any number of breeds, d'Argents included, which have a similar commercial or meat type, but none have been bred and selected to such a high degree as Cals or New Zealands to have the same rate of growth and feed conversion efficiency. Since they are all made of rabbit, and any of those breeds with commercial type will grow to a size suitable for processing you can of course still eat them, and I think that it is a very worthwhile thing to have an animal that is nice to look at as well as useful and productive. Just don't expect it to measure up to one which has been selected over hundreds of generations to produce better.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

My experience with Champagnes, albeit only one line, small litters, small size, and most disturbing of all, does were one and done when it came to litters. They are pretty. Even the colored New Zealands don't do what a white one will do, IMO.

The closest thing I have found to a rabbit that does pretty good with litter size, breed back, and getting to slaughter size in a reasonable time, that is not a New Zealand or a Californian, is a Satin. (not mini). But still not quite a Californian or NZ.


----------



## Deschamps_Farm (Jul 19, 2008)

They are exquisite. I'm very happy with my purchase. These three are very docile, social, and a pleasure to handle. I think my daughter will start showing one of the Champagne's soon!


----------

